

Help me buy a domain name (inspired by Kickstarter) - samrat
http://samrat.github.com/blog/2012/07/help-me-buy-a-domain-name.html

======
Udo
Hi Samrat, I'm a little confused: is it really true that you can't make any
online payments from Nepal? If you have got a credit card, you could always
just give another country of residence when you're filling out a payment form
if that's a problem. Also, don't you need webspace, too? Or could you rent
that in your own country? Tell us a little more about your problem!

~~~
samrat
I'm using Github Pages to host my site, so web space is not a problem.

Regarding the online payment, a card from a bank in Nepal would not be able to
purchase anything online. Of course a credit card from a bank in another
country would work in Nepal, but I don't possess one.

~~~
Udo
Oh, wow. OK. Tell you what: I can open a DynaDot account in your name, prepay
your domain for a year and then hand it over to you. That should work. Also,
DynaDot are cheap and they do offer a lot of different payment options you
might be able to use next year when you have to renew. Does that sound like a
plan?

~~~
samrat
That'd be awesome. How do we go about this? Should I email you?

~~~
Udo
My email address is on my HN profile page. You let me know what the domain
name is and I'll open the account for you. When it's done, I send you the
login credentials and from then on it's all yours. :-)

